# Honda Clarity 48v 1.2kWh Lithium Ion Battery module Solar Golf Cart RV DIY



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Honda Clarity 48v 1.2kWh Lithium Ion Battery module Solar Golf Cart RV DIY On Ebay

Price: $5,000.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/114575028264?


----------

